# Bought at L&M, guy wants it back.



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I bought a butterscotch MIA Strat with a Jimi pg on it at L&M here not too long ago. I peruse Kijiji now and then just to see what's up, and run across an ad entitled "Never should have let it go". DAMN!!! It's the guitar I just bought. Now I love my Fenders, mostly Strats, but he's offering some trade that I assume is on par. I'm not the kind of person who pushes for more just because he sounds regretful or reminiscent. But I am wondering if the trades are on par, or better than what I have. I am in serious hmmmmmmmmmmm mode at the moment.

Here is the body of his ad

"About a month ago I traded a Ltd edition 2018 butterscotch Stratocaster professional, just like the one in the pic. I traded it in at the south London L&M on meg drive. It has very unique grain lines. If you bought this guitar I would love to get it back I am willing to trade my 2002 rare cooper top Les Paul 1960s classic or a 2018 butterscotch American Nashville telecaster professional. there are a few features the Stratocaster has that I’ll know if it’s the one I traded in Thanks for your time"

Picture is of the guitar, except the reverse bridge. I actually traded a Gibson tribute Goldtop in on the guitar.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

If you really jive with the strat keep it, but maybe shoot him a message saying he has the right of first refusal if you decide to sell.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

My sense of humour is a little twisted I guess, but I'd be sending of photos of it going for rides in my car, looking at sunsets etc.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

or take pics of the one you have , ask him to show what he has in return and what are his terms ( + - )
done thru kijiji ( to remain anonymous )

then decide if you want to go further.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

He's like me at this L&M, well known. I could easily just ask them. But I'm unsure of what he's offering. Before I contact him, thus alerting him to who in fact owns it, I was checking if it's at least on par with this FSR Strat.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

No advice, but it's an interesting thread.

(And it's about guitars!)


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

torndownunit said:


> *My sense of humour is a little twisted I guess*, but I'd be sending of photos of it going for rides in my car, looking at sunsets etc.


I guess mine is too, because as I was reading this, a picture of a guy in the front seat of his car watching a sunset with his arm around the guitar popped into my head. Gotta admit I chuckled a bit. +1


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

torndownunit said:


> My sense of humour is a little twisted I guess, but I'd be sending of photos of it going for rides in my car, looking at sunsets etc.


It is not beyond me do this. Or find a bastardized image of the same guitar online and send it. Muaaaaaaaaaahahaha


But seriously, I'm considering contact, based on the assessment of what he is offering. If either/both sound reasonable in text, maybe I'll message for pictures of his trade offers.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Rozz said:


> I guess mine is too, because as I was reading this, a picture of a guy in the front seat of his car watching a sunset with his arm around the guitar popped into my head. Gotta admit I chuckled a bit. +1


I remember a really early 'viral' internet thing were some people stole someone's lawn gnome and then took it on a trip they were taking all over the world and documented it with photos. They then returned it at the end. Harmless, clever pranks are always fun. The violent, racist, idiotic stuff on YouTube now has ruined pranks.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

His request is fair. Let's say you bought it and just had it around no real interest or bond and just as happy to sell it or trade for a reasonable something else. 
I did that once. I sold the very first acoustic guitar I ever bought. I loved that thing and regretted it for years, then tracked the guy down and turns out he still had it but sat in his attic never used it and he was happy to sell it back. Both of us have a good story and all is well. I'm still in touch with him from time to time. 

I would say make him sweat for a while. You've got his contact info through kijiji. Sit on it for a bit until the novelty of the idea wears off from both ends. Then send him a line if you're still thinking about a swap. You don't need to gouge him but should be a more than fair trade I'd say. 

His trade at L&M was a weird one so maybe kinda impulsive?

j


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

The LP doesn't stipulate which model. Wouldn't be remotely interested if it was a Studio. The Tele is interesting with the SSS config. But the LP has me thinking. I know what I paid for this, and unless he went and looked at it after, maybe he doesn't. I suppose I could just contact and ask for pictures, but tell him that his hopes should not get too high. At least he's local and a physical meet will happen.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Verne said:


> The LP doesn't stipulate which model....



Looks to me like it does state it, quite clearly. It's an '02 LP Classic with Copper finish...


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Why bother. The trades are not worth more than the strat. His two guitars for the strat I would consider.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

StevieMac said:


> Looks to me like it does state it, quite clearly. It's an '02 LP Classic with Copper finish...


I'll be the first to admit I know VERY little about LPs. I wasn't sure if it was offered by level. Studio, Standard etc......

Is it worth at least the $2000 this Strat was when new? I am looking for at least comparable before I'd even consider contacting. I had a 2018 Tribute goldtop that I traded in. Coincidental that one of his trade offers is very similar. I assume a higher grade LP though?


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

LP Grades (recently at least lowest to highest) = Faded, Tribute, Studio, Classic, Traditional, Standard, Custom.

Obviously there are different models ect every year and I can't say exactly what a 02 Classic is worth. It is a higher grade Les Paul, with binding, but usually uncovered pups. Used value maybe $1100-$1800 depending on condition, OHSC ect.. 

I'm assuming you had to add cash when you traded in your Tribute? The Classic he is offering is worth more than a Tribute if it's in good shape.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I did add $214. I hadn't had it long, so they were nice and did restocking, not trade value. Saved me a little. Ideally if it had P90s, it might be easier to decide, but open humbuckers, hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

sillyak said:


> If you really jive with the strat keep it, but maybe shoot him a message saying he has the right of first refusal if you decide to sell.


This !!

You are under no obligation to do anything but if you do feel like doing something do this.

Then he can offer more / trade plus cash etc if he really wants the strat back.

Nathan


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

torndownunit said:


> The violent, racist, idiotic stuff on YouTube now has ruined pranks.


So a pic of this beauty lying beside a skill saw would be crossing the line?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

nnieman said:


> This !!
> 
> You are under no obligation to do anything but if you do feel like doing something do this.
> 
> ...


I second @nnieman 's approach.

It might be wise to at least let him know that you have have the actual guitar he is looking for. Especially before he gives up and buys something else. 
The old saying "strike while the iron is hot" comes to mind.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CathodeRay said:


> So a pic of this beauty lying beside a skill saw would be crossing the line?


Good one! Thanks for my laugh for the day.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Classic seller's remorse. It'll pass. Keep the guitar, you wanted it enough to purchase it and want to love it. Don't let the former owned stand in the way. Former owners are like jilted lovers. Forget them.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Message sent. I will post any developments that may (or may not) happen. I did tell him that I was not entirely sure I want to part with it. I avoided personalizing his decision by asking any questions.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I guess whether you sell it it back or not is really why did you buy it in the first place. You are certainly under no obligation to do so by any standard so if this was really hard to find, "the one", or a real bucket list, then keep it. If it was a "that's nice I'll buy it" or a GAS, I would consider selling it back to break even including a bit to cover the effort to do so. 

Karma has a way of paying things back at some point.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I agree 100%. It is not "the one" as that will be a vintage one day. It's just because it was one of 2 high end I happened to be choosing between. I don't normally spend that much on a guitar, but this was just one of the times where I was. I was looking at the 2019 version of this exact guitar. I think in the end that is why I bought it. I had the chance to buy what I chose against not too long earlier. I didn't think twice about trading my tribute in. I do like how it sounds, and it does have a reverse bridge setup, but I've grown used to the sound. I have started bonding with it, but if the right agreement is made, I'd not feel badly about it going back where it was. I can keep it just the same.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

I've often thought 'gee it would be nice to sell this back after X months for what I have into it'. You now have that option. Of course if you love it then keep it. I have yet to have a guitar I couldn't live without.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

As I recall this was a limited run that you’ve wanted badly for a while, you traded in a guitar that was more common but you loved AND you got a good deal on this one. 

Keep it unless the trade is ridiculously in your favour OR if you’ve decided this Strat didn’t meet your expectations.


----------



## Jimmy Fingers (Aug 17, 2017)

CathodeRay said:


> So a pic of this beauty lying beside a skill saw would be crossing the line?


I just spit out my coffee!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

send him a message saying you are offering it back, but you have modded it slightly. photoshop it to look as though you used a woodburning tool to etch hello kitty on it


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

JBFairthorne said:


> if you’ve decided this Strat didn’t meet your expectations


I'm on my fourth Strat and fifth Tele.
Fenders are hit n' miss with me.
With other brands, I seem to connect no problem.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

...I’m like that with acoustics. I SO want to find one that I love.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

He threw a Mesa Boogie Lonestar special with a V30 into the trade offerings. $2700 new, definitely more than this Strat was. I'll be going through some pics after dinner.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Verne said:


> He threw a Mesa Boogie Lonestar special with a V30 into the trade offerings. $2700 new, definitely more than this Strat was.


This is getting exciting!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I don't usually think this way, but I'd milk it for everything it's worth. Especially if you've traded a guitar that meant something to you for this one in the first place. Sounds to me like this was just "one of those deals" you made at the time that may well work out for you in a great way. Unless you really like the guitar of course. Then keep it.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Is the amp a good deal in itself? I am not opposed to good tube amps. I already have an FSR in Daphne as well. It's still not an easy choice. DAGNABBIT !!!!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I talked to my "guy" at L&M and he did a little digging for me. He is also under the impression that the amp may be the better option. This may be based on the retail value of $2699. Tele is nice, but I am not so much a Tele guy. Copper top is nice, and he has the poker chip and PG. The amp........I am sort of leaning toward this. It really is a tough situation. To put it into perspective, I paid $1100 for the Strat. It is a US Pro Tele. The middle pickup is nice. EGADS........this is tough. Usually I'm the one offering some stuff that is nowhere near the caliber of these.




































v


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

First World problems...ha ha!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

StevieMac said:


> First World problems...ha ha!


I know, right ?!?



I did forget to mention that the case it came in is gone, so there is that to take into consideration.


----------



## hatspin (Aug 19, 2019)

sillyak said:


> LP Grades (recently at least lowest to highest) = Faded, Tribute, Studio, Classic, Traditional, Standard, Custom.
> 
> Obviously there are different models ect every year and I can't say exactly what a 02 Classic is worth. It is a higher grade Les Paul, with binding, but usually uncovered pups. Used value maybe $1100-$1800 depending on condition, OHSC ect..
> 
> I'm assuming you had to add cash when you traded in your Tribute? The Classic he is offering is worth more than a Tribute if it's in good shape.


Your numbers are way off. A Les Paul Classic is $1700-$1900 in used value. Check Reverb, sold listings on eBay, Kijiji, etc.

I think the copper top was the coolest finish Gibson ever did. I'd 100% do that trade unless the OP is really a Strat guy and not an LP guy.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Verne said:


> I did forget to mention that the case it came in is gone, so there is that to take into consideration


That`s where the guys wife stashed the 50K in savings bonds he is so desperate to recover ,the plot thickens .


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

HAHAHA. He doesn't know where I live, so I'm covered. I'll be visiting him...........and not in Millhaven I hope.


----------



## Jimmy Fingers (Aug 17, 2017)

Easy decision....this guy has nice equipment. I haven't decided yet, what else you got? "I'll take the amp and......."


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

hatspin said:


> Your numbers are way off. A Les Paul Classic is $1700-$1900 in used value. Check Reverb, sold listings on eBay, Kijiji, etc.
> 
> I think the copper top was the coolest finish Gibson ever did. I'd 100% do that trade unless the OP is really a Strat guy and not an LP guy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I stand by my estimate. 

My range on the bottom was covering if it was really beat up/in poor condition. I wouldn't pay more than $1800 for a classic (unless it had a finish or top to die for) and I see them in excellent shape for that on Kijiji often.

Copper is a curve ball though. My pricing estimate was just for a normal one as I don't know how that colour affects value.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I really am leaning toward the amp. Watched a couple videos on it. Liked what I heard and saw. I checked on Kijiji for resale prices, and it's above what was paid for this. I know what would happen with the LP, eventually I'd be after another Strat and it'd be gone. Amps hang around a lot longer with me.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

it's a mesa. you can't lose


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

I'd take the LP, but I love LPs and that one is nice.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Hang onto your strat. The value of that amp will drop like a stone.


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

I’d take the LP.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Distortion said:


> Hang onto your strat. The value of that amp will drop like a stone.


It will?

Verne goes through amps like crazy. This would probably end that. Get a faded studio later and lay the neighbourhood to waste.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Let him sweat it out until he offers more.
I wouldn’t straight trade


cheezyridr said:


> it's a mesa. you can't lose


unless you try to resell it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome amp but keep in mind it's damn heavy. if that doesn't bother you there aren't many better out there.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I don't leave the house to play anyway, so weight isn't a deal breaker. 




Budda said:


> Verne goes through amps like crazy. This would probably end that. Get a faded studio later and lay the neighbourhood to waste.


I've actually hung onto the last few. I also look at it this way, my GAS could possibly be vented. If I only had the one US Strat, I'd not likely entertain this idea, but since I still have one........DAMN, still hard. But it's such a nice amp!!


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Trade for the Les Paul. 
If you don't like it I'll trade you a nice Strat for it.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Trade a Strat for a Tele or a Mesa? I wouldn't even think twice. The hard part would be choosing between another Tele or my first Mesa


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

If you're not 100% in love with your new guitar let the guy have it back. 

If it were me, I wouldn't gouge him but I'd still ensure it's something I want. 

Maybe tell him what you'd like and with time he can trade with others to get it and then make his trade with you. 

Sometimes it's nice to do good things for people.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Id go for the LP !


----------



## hatspin (Aug 19, 2019)

sillyak said:


> I stand by my estimate.
> 
> My range on the bottom was covering if it was really beat up/in poor condition. I wouldn't pay more than $1800 for a classic (unless it had a finish or top to die for) and I see them in excellent shape for that on Kijiji often.
> 
> Copper is a curve ball though. My pricing estimate was just for a normal one as I don't know how that colour affects value.



https://reverb.com/price-guide?query=Gibson "les Paul classic"&brand_names=Gibson&decades=200

It'd have to be severely messed up, like in several pieces (other than at the headstock) or with some screwed up irreversible mod attempts to go for $1100. A headstock break and some normal scratches wouldn't even knock it down to that range.

I didn't mean to imply that copper should increase the value though. That part was purely subjective. I think the copper is a great finish, like a bolder gold top. But whether that opinion is broadly held, I doubt it. Seems like honeyburst and tobaccoburst always sell fastest.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Not sure what you have into the Strat, so I can’t comment on value, but my rule is to only take a trade that I wouldn’t mind being stuck with. 

As much as I love LPs & think that’s a very cool colour, I don't like slim 60s necks. Owned one of those Mesas when they first came out & spent all my time twiddling knobs (it was too tweakable for me, borderline Vegematic). 

+1 on “what else you got?” Cash also works, then buy exactly what you want.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

sillyak said:


> If you really jive with the strat keep it, but maybe shoot him a message saying he has the right of first refusal if you decide to sell.


Classy response. Make the connection. At the very least, you end the search for you, giving the individual first opportunity should you change your mind.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

I actually hate it when I have made a deal and then random, sidebar stuff complicates it.

If I was in the situation I would try to remain focused on why I got the guitar in the first place. Chances are I didn't buy it with the intention of trading it for something else. With that in mind I would play the guitar a ton to see if it was 'the one'. Maybe it is a guitar that would end up being a lifer. IMO I have to rule that out before I even consider trading it. I dare say that if you trade it to the guy for something else and decide you want it back, it ain't happenin'.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> My sense of humour is a little twisted I guess, but I'd be sending of photos of it going for rides in my car, looking at sunsets etc.


Or post a clip playing it slightly out of tune, and poorly.

I'd make contact, but if he really wants it, it should be worth it to him to pay a premium, not trade at par.


If I could ever get my hands on one or two of the guitars I let go and regretted, I'd be willing to pay more than they were worth.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> +1 on “what else you got?” Cash also works, then buy exactly what you want.



I agree with this. If you've decided you're going to let it go and he has something you _truly_ want, then you're onto something. Failing that, if you're not attached to the Strat anyway, why not put the onus of cash creation on the person who wants that guitar the most...so you're in a position to get something you want even more. If he's serious, he'll find a way to sell his own gear so that you have something with unquestionable and pre-determined value...cash. That's just my thinking however...


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I'm not looking to capitalize on his regret. I bought it because I liked it. I didn't buy it because I had to have it. I still do like it, but I also have another FSR I really like that I had originally chosen over this guitar in the first place.I do like Goldtop LPs, and I do like that amp after looking it over online. This could lead to a little gear purge and a possible Strat down the road again, which is a win/win in my books. I don't see me getting a $3000 amp any time at all, ever. This may be that chance. So in a way, it is capitalizing on regret, but I was not the one seeking him out and asking for an exchange


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Verne said:


> I don't see me getting a $3000 amp any time at all, ever. This may be that chance. So in a way, it is capitalizing on regret, but I was not the one seeking him out and asking for an exchange


You say things like this and them bam 2 years later you have a bunch of them.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I was beside myself to own both a TM36 head and a HRD at the same time. Didn't sell one to buy one. This Mesa would put my combo count at 2. Plus it has casters I guess, so I could ride around the basement while playing.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Verne said:


> I'm not looking to capitalize on his regret. I bought it because I liked it. I didn't buy it because I had to have it. I still do like it, but I also have another FSR I really like that I had originally chosen over this guitar in the first place.I do like Goldtop LPs, and I do like that amp after looking it over online. This could lead to a little gear purge and a possible Strat down the road again, which is a win/win in my books. I don't see me getting a $3000 amp any time at all, ever. This may be that chance. So in a way, it is capitalizing on regret, but I was not the one seeking him out and asking for an exchange


The fact that you even worry about "capitalizing on his regret" tells me you're not the kind of guy to screw him over.

But, from his side, if he expects someone to let a guitar go that they purchased because, well, they LIKE it, he should be willing to make it a no brainer for you.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Verne said:


> I was beside myself to own both a TM36 head and a HRD at the same time. Didn't sell one to buy one. This Mesa would put my combo count at 2. Plus it has casters I guess, so I could ride around the basement while playing.


I was the same. This was my amp collection 2 1/2 years ago.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

While I was growing my acoustic herd many years ago, I got a deal on a very nice guitar that had caught my eye even though I did not know much about the brand that was quite well quoted on diverse forums. Some years later, as my herd had grown quite much and I had to move, I did put some guitars back on the market. I had discovered in the meanwhile that the one I am talking about was a rare model of the reknowned maker and was worth much more than I paid. Then the guy I had bought it from contacted me reminding how much I paid and saying he was interested in getting the guitar back. I found fair to offer to sell back to him the same price I paid plus the new pickups I had put in it. He finally found the offer was honest but did not want to go any further. I actually do not know what to think about that...


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

I'd do that trade for the Mesa in a heartbeat. If you don't bond with the Mesa you could trade up to a very nice Strat.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

^^ -- Kind of my thinking. In the end, I am not really losing if I make the trade. Especially for the amp. Even the copper top. I have a soft spot in my gear heart for the Goldtop, and this is right up there. But...........the amp is almost literally screaming my name at me.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> Not sure what you have into the Strat, so I can’t comment on value, but my rule is to only take a trade that I wouldn’t mind being stuck with.
> 
> As much as I love LPs & think that’s a very cool colour, I don't like slim 60s necks. Owned one of those Mesas when they first came out & spent all my time twiddling knobs (it was too tweakable for me, borderline Vegematic).
> 
> +1 on “what else you got?” Cash also works, then buy exactly what you want.


I actually found the Lonestar Special to be extremely easy to dial in and much less "fiddly" than any of the other Mesa's I've owned. Used value of the amp would probably run around $1400. That's not a Reverb asking price although even most of their sold prices are above that. Don't know how much you have in the Strat but that should be a fair starting point.

At least imho


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I don't have $1400 into it. Based on your rough resale, if I were to sell the amp, I'd be able to get another MIA if I chose. This was 2nd hand, so I am not losing out if that was the route I went. If it were my only MIA, I'd not think about the trade. I can "afford" to since I am lucky to have another that I do like more than this one.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

These are the last few used "sold" prices on Reverb. You probably won't get that on Kijiji, or at L&M as trade value, but you wouldn't be losing money by the sound of things.

$1,642.23
$1,712.08
$1,876.44
$1,643.59
$2,020.25
$1,047.79
$1,780.56
$1,369.66
$1,506.63
$1,883.29


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Thanks Dave. I did notice looking that the LP and the amp both have roughly the same pricing on reverb. I do have amps that are worth more to sell if I chose to recoup some toward another guitar should I want to keep the amp, but replace the guitar. I do know that when I get over to his place, the coppertop is not going to be easy to walk away from either. As it was already mentioned.....First world problems!!!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Take something else along with you as additional trade bait for both?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I don't really have a lot of things of high value. Aside from the HRD, everything else is of mediocre caliber. I have a few Squiers that are modified to my liking, but they're Squiers just the same. Sadly, it's one or the other. Either one is more than I expected, to the horizon is bright.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Sounds like you could use a nice amp or a nice LP. I think in 10 years that LP will hold it's value well over the Mesa, but if you cycle gear a lot not a big deal.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Everyone needs an overpowered amp. There is no replacement for displacement.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

You never know when the neighbours deserve a good dose of loud music to counter their offerings.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

If you like the guitar more than the amp or the LP, keep it. Easy peasy. It's your guitar, not his. Other than that, get the trade you want.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Take something else along with you as additional trade bait for both?


This is the way I'd go. Seems to me @Verne that you're still experimenting with gear, not sure which way to go.

I'd take the HRD and Strat and offer those for the LP and LSS. That, to me, is a significant upgrade for you. The best part of the HRD is it's clean channel, but that pales in comparison to the LSS clean channel (although a V30 wouldn't be the first speaker I'd chose for it, but easily swappable). Dirt channels are a clear win for the LSS.

And the hook for him is getting the Strat back. You might have to throw him a few bucks to make it work, but you're getting lots of value at your end, so why not?

Either that or straight swap for the LSS. You think he's missing his Strat, wait till his goes without his LSS for a couple weeks. He'll be beggin' ya for more wheelin' and dealin'. LOL

Seriously, I'd probably straight swap for the LP, if he isn't negotiating much more than 1:1 swaps. But I'm an LP guy more than a Strat guy, so there's that. I believe it's harder to find a guitar you gel with than an amp, which aren't as unique 'in your hands'. Just MHO.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@High/Deaf I get what you are saying. I still have my other FSR Strat, so that has me covered there. I am thinking straight up trade for the LSS. He isn't actually selling anything, but he was willing to trade 1:1 so he offered what he thought might "persuade" me. Not his words, but the amp wasn't in the mix first off. I waited and told him I'll be thinking about it. Not too long after the LSS came into the light. I like the LP, but I am more Strat than LP. I have bought and sold a bunch of Epi LP, and even traded my GT Tribute to this Strat, so, this LP may or may not be, but I do plan on giving it a run. The amp is a 75% trade, the LP the rest. He did say if I decide I'd like the Tele later, he'd sell at a decent price because of my trading back what he missed. He really doesn't need to, but I won't argue. If I trade, it's because I want to, not because I feel I have to or should. The amp really has my interested piqued.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Well, don't ask me about that trade. The LSS is my fave and singularly the best amp I've ever owned (my has a Cele Gold installed - a perfect pairing). Still my desert island amp, and has been for over a decade now. 

BUT! They can be tricky to dial in, especially channel 2 (as has been mentioned here). It's nearly impossible to not get a great, killer clean tone but the higher gain tones, which most use channel 2 for, are finicky and some patience is required. The good news is, channel 2 can be a clone of channel 1 and you can have two slightly different clean channels and pedal it up. It takes pedals like salesmen to a whore's convention.

Now where's that 'pouring fuel on a GAS fire' emo. HNG^%$


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

High/Deaf said:


> It takes pedals like salesmen to a whore's convention


That says so much in a very comical way. Thanks for the laugh !!!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I would also take the LSS.

American strats can still be found for $1k.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

High/Deaf said:


> Now where's that 'pouring fuel on a GAS fire' emo.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Agree 100% with all of this!



High/Deaf said:


> This is the way I'd go. Seems to me @Verne that you're still experimenting with gear, not sure which way to go.
> 
> I'd take the HRD and Strat and offer those for the LP and LSS. That, to me, is a significant upgrade for you. The best part of the HRD is it's clean channel, but that pales in comparison to the LSS clean channel (although a V30 wouldn't be the first speaker I'd chose for it, but easily swappable). Dirt channels are a clear win for the LSS.
> 
> ...


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Verne said:


> You never know when the neighbours deserve a good dose of loud music to counter their offerings.


I'd weaponize my Twin, but my neighbor has a big SS Marshall that would fire back. 100W of SS distortion is a dirty bomb.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Moment of truth coming up soon. I may ask if I can bring one home, and if unhappy can I come back and swap for the other. Under the circumstances, he may. If he is that happy to get the Strat back, then maybe I can try both, like at L&M with a return policy. Except no restocking fee. I'll post what happens when I am home.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Sure except he can ghost you.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I'd take the LP.
Can you open up the Mesa whenever you feel like?
If you have to keep it down, it may not sound as good as it's capable of.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

laristotle said:


> I'd take the LP.
> Can you open up the Mesa whenever you feel like?
> If you have to keep it down, it may not sound as good as it's capable of.


Yep, still loud at the 5 watt setting. When I play out with it, channel 1 is set for 30 watts for headroom, channel 2 is at 5 watts just about all the time. I hang with a drummer at that power setting, but I'm dirty as $#%@. Mesa's do tend to sound better when you take the harness off and let them run a bit.

But he has an HDR, so I suspect he knows about loud amps. That's one loud amp.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

cboutilier said:


> I'd weaponize my Twin, but my neighbor has a big SS Marshall that would fire back. 100W of SS distortion is a dirty bomb.


Block party with live music!!!

back to the horse trading....


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

and the winner is...................................MESA BOOGIE !!!!

The LP was nice, but it was frickin heavy, and the neck was thin. Like even thin for my small(ish) hand. Think a little thicker than Squier. I didn't even look at the Tele. The Mesa is in amazing condition. Weighs 10000000lbs. HOLY CRAP!!!


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

That's an awesome amp. I would have made that trade all day! Congrats.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Thanks. I'll likely take a few of my own pics and start a NAD thread. I haven't even had a chance to actually try it.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Wicked. That is a nice amp! Works out good for the both of you. He gets his baby back and learns a lesson about trading in stuff you love, you get an amp worth more than the used value of the guitar your trading for. Win-win.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Verne said:


> Thanks. I'll likely take a few of my own pics and start a NAD thread. I haven't even had a chance to actually try it.


No time like the present! Dinner can wait!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

It's cool. Wife is working until 9, so plenty time. I'll be down there in a few. Pictures might take a little longer once those tubes are warmed up.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

One of the best amps in the world!



Verne said:


> and the winner is...................................MESA BOOGIE !!!!
> 
> The LP was nice, but it was frickin heavy, and the neck was thin. Like even thin for my small(ish) hand. Think a little thicker than Squier. I didn't even look at the Tele. The Mesa is in amazing condition. Weighs 10000000lbs. HOLY CRAP!!!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Congrats. 

And RTFM. More than once. 

It's easy to get overly tweaky with Mesa's, the tone controls are very active and interactive. Small adjustments do a lot, if you're used to traditional Fender or Marshall controls. It's easy to turn a knob a quarter turn and total screw up a good sound. As gain goes up, the bass has to be reduced (sometimes like 9 oclock or lower) to keep away from flubbiness. Treble controls gain a bit and effects the controls downstream of it. But patience is a virtue, it is an amazing amp that will cover most every genre but extreme metal - at least without some pedals.

Oh yea, don't forget to read the manual.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very cool amp. Good trade/deal.

If it's too loud, you're too old.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

What's a manual? This isn't a skateboard. 





Yes, I downloaded it last night. Partly to figure out what the "slave" jack is. I have a little reading ahead of me.


----------

